# VA



## morganingle (Jul 14, 2015)

what does "mill bill" mean?


----------



## abb (Jul 17, 2015)

Emergency Care in Non-VA Facilities

In 2001, the U.S. Congress provided VA with authorization (called the Mill Bill) to pay for emergency care in non-VA facilities for veterans enrolled in the VA health care system. The benefit will pay for emergency care rendered for non-service-connected conditions for enrolled veterans who have no other source of payment for the care. However, VA will only pay to the point of medical stability. There are very strict guidelines concerning these types of claims. Veterans and their non-VA providers should be aware that these claims must be filed with the VA within 90 days from the last day of the emergent care.

this is the website I got the info from:
http://www.tampa.va.gov/patients/emergency-care.asp

Hope this helps!


----------



## morganingle (Jul 22, 2015)

thank you so much!


----------

